# Last pics from my old job Rottie/GSD Malinois mix,ect



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

[/img]


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

They're all beautiful


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are beautiful! Lovely shots.


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

Wait, one of these dogs are Mali/Rott?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

stafinois said:


> Wait, one of these dogs are Mali/Rott?


NOOO one is a gsd mali mix


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Beautiful dogs I especially love that Rott. 
How old is the little staffy? Is a cutie.


----------

